# Thanks y'all!



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Just want to say thanks for some plants you guys gave me at the meeting at the Tex's house in October(?).

I haven't been able to make to a meeting for a while.

Here's a (crappy) picture of the rescaped (with your plants) Wedgewood Baptist Church aquarium.

And thanks to Niko for the fish you can't see 'cause they're tiny!

Thanks again!


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

wow looks great..

is it possible to get a list of all the plants in that tank?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

What an absolutely beautiful tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank looks great. Love your rocks too. I see your sweet little fish!


----------

